# Blank t-shirt manufacturer - low quantities!



## willshj (Jun 16, 2017)

Hey everyone, I have had basic wholesale screen printed t-shirts done before, but now I am looking into having my own manufactured so sorry if I sound ignorant on some things. Basically I am looking for a manufacturer that delivers(or produces in) to the UK. I would be requiring them to produce the blank t-shirts to my measurements. Measurements I can give, but anything like pattern making I have no experience in, I do not know if this will be a problem. Finally I am not sure if this would be possible with custom blanks, but I wont want a high minimum order as I am just starting out! Thanks for any help in any area.


----------

